# Havanese Rescue question



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

If there is a havanese on Petfinder with a PTS date, (chances are) does HRI already know?
I'm not sure if they have folks who search for this or if they rely on someone contacting them-not sure how the process usually works. I think she's a mix but the thought is breaking my heart!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15879696?recno=8


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I found this on the Havanese Rescue site. Email them the information and they will take it from there. They have people that evaluate each dog to determine criteria for rescue.

How do I help a Havanese In Trouble? 
If you know of a Havanese that needs our assistance, please email us at: [email protected]

Someone is always monitoring that email address, and will follow up on the information. Be sure to provide contact information.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Janan - this is good information for people who come across a Hav in need.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you Janan. I emailed it to them. 
They may already know, but just in case...


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

oh - I did not know that animals in animal shelters in the US are euthanized after a certain time...

in Germany no animal is euthanized in animal shelters unless he/she is lethal sick, animals that are not adopted will live in the animal shelter until their natural death.

Hopefully, the cutie finds someone who adopts her...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

HRI emailed me back and said they will follow up on her. YEAY-I love HRI! Now I know that they need all of our eyes and ears. I'm also going on there to donate today, because I know they need our $$ too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you so much Beth!!! Since HRI spends on average an approximate $750 on each rescue that comes in - donations are so appreciated.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Laurie-no need to thank me!-I know soo many on this forum already do TONS for HRI in addition to foster the dogs. 
Diana just emailed me back that she has been adopted-so that's a happy ending!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beth, I'm glad to wrote to themt o let them know. I search my local area for Hav's in need and alert HRI to them too. You're so right--they need our eyes and ears, but also our $$ too!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

YAY! I'm glad she has been adopted, I was fighting back tears to get to the end of the post. Breaks my heart that animals are euthanized in shelters here. I wish people would stop being so irresponsible with their pets


----------

